# What's your favorite buckle mei tai?



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

LO is 5 months old and, though I love our Dot e Dot MT, it is kind of annoying to get on and off w/the ties and my back has been killing me!
I'm looking into the Ergo or Boba, but open to suggestions. I like that the boba has foot rests for when he's older, but don't think it has a hood, which comes in handy w/ours now (he leans back to sleep often).
This will be a big investment for us and want something to last our babywearing years (hopefully a few yrs w/more kids to come







)
I'd love to here your opinions! What's kind to your back, esp?


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

I love our Boba, but he would have to be over 15lbs for that one. It's really an older baby/toddler carrier.

I recommend the pikkolo! It actually is the most like a buckle version of a mei-tai and when your baby is closer to 20lbs you can order the lap support belt that hooks on. My daughter pratically lived in her pikkolo









Good luck!


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

I love the Beco Gemini! I've been using it the most of everything since I got it, it's just so easy and she's so comfortable in it.
It adjusts to make it narrower at the bottom so that if your baby is small, he doesn't have his legs splayed out as far.
I like it for myself because I am petite and it fits me, the Ergo was very bulky and just too big.

ETA It also adjust very easily while you are wearing it


----------



## Oliver's Mama (Jun 28, 2008)

I love my Action Baby carrier. It's very comfy, I can wear my 6 month old for hours and no soreness. It's not as bulky as an Ergo, and you can cross the straps when doing front carry. It has a hood, which is actually just an extension of the body of the carrier, so it looks pretty when pulled up and you have a patterned fabric.
I got it because it was the least expensive, but I love it.








example of hood up, and down.
http://shopzerberts.com/item_70/Acti...Expedition.php


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

I was going to say the Gemini or the Pikkolo, but the Pikkolo doesn't have a structured waist (though like the PP said you can order it) and the Gemini doesn't have a hood. I'd suggest trying to find a used Beco 4th gen. I'm loving that. Some people love the Beco Butterfly, but I'm not a fan. But if you can find somewhere to try it on, you might like it.


----------



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions...now more research! I'm leaning towards the pikkolo or gemini now but will prob be getting something used (have gotten all my carriers at diaperswappers), so we'll see what I can find


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

If it helps any, I have pictures of me wearing my 5mo DD in both of those.


Gemini


DH with her in the Pikkolo

And for good measure, here she is in the Beco 4th generation (she's asleep, so her head is lower than usual, she can see over it)


----------



## yippiehippie (Jan 9, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rhiOrion* 
If it helps any, I have pictures of me wearing my 5mo DD in both of those.


Gemini


DH with her in the Pikkolo

And for good measure, here she is in the Beco 4th generation (she's asleep, so her head is lower than usual, she can see over it)

Thanks








Is the gemini cinched in that pic? If not it seems so narrow for the legs. What's your fav and why?


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

It's not cinched. I think it's a bit more narrow than the pikkolo overall. It does have a more sturdy feel about it. The pikkolo with the structured waist might be a good option for what you want. I think I'm going to find myself a 4th gen beco (i was borrowing the one in the picture), since I don't need the cinching in anymore, really. But first I'm going to take DH to try the gemini, because the gemini was SO comfy. I want to try it on for longer and see what I think.


----------



## bwaybaby918 (Oct 17, 2009)

One more thing about the pikkolo that I love... The fact that the support belt is optional, until your comfort level drops. I can still wear my 17 month old (who is just under 20 lbs) in it without the support belt. I really love my Boba for her, but sometimes I want to wear her and get up and down a lot, sit down while she's asleep on my front or nursing, etc., and it's REALLY nice to not have a belt pushing into my lap or waist. To me, that is what truly makes it like a mei-tai.

The Gemini IS really nice, too, though. I saw one recently in person. Do you have a local babywearing group or retailer that you can go try them on to make your decision? Truthfully, though, I don't think you can go wrong with either!


----------



## anne-girl (Nov 24, 2009)

Another vote for the pikkolo. DS is getting heavy enough that I'm planning to put on the hip pad soon (he's 18 lbs). Given that I've got shoulder issues I'm surprised at how comfortable it's turned out to be. I've even mastered feeding him in it, and I have yet to figure that our with my other carriers.


----------



## motherlover3074 (Sep 19, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *anne-girl* 
Another vote for the pikkolo. DS is getting heavy enough that I'm planning to put on the hip pad soon (he's 18 lbs). Given that I've got shoulder issues I'm surprised at how comfortable it's turned out to be. I've even mastered feeding him in it, and I have yet to figure that our with my other carriers.

That's might be amazing experience anyway.


----------

